# My steampunk clock: "Chronos"



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi All,
Facebook has deleted a bunch of images I had used in many of my posts, sorry about that. Here are some pictures of my latest project "Chronos". It's a working clock, has LED lighting and I think it would look great in my mad doctor's lab. Hope you like it.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is exquisite! So much detail. Love it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I Love steam punk! That is Total Awsss!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Want, want, WANT! I love clocks with personality and that one is loaded for bear:jol:.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's sweet! Awesome details. I'd put this in my house all year round if it wasn't for my "halloweening ban" instituted by my wife. Great job!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Love it!!! ^ I feel your pain Ed, wife has one of those ban in effect here too.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

SPOOKY J said:


> Love it!!! ^ I feel your pain Ed, wife has one of those ban in effect here too.


Superb detailing, very eye-catching.

Regarding Halloween bans, you are not alone...


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

fantastic, I love it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Kevin, this is just great. Your clock is amazing.....just like all of your tombstone work... You definitely break the mold in everything you do. Your Steampunk style is very pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

THAT is awesome! Sensational job Kevin!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, everyone, I love the responses! Much appreciated!


----------



## sander287 (Aug 12, 2014)

Love this clock


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Neat clock! steampunk is opening up so many new ideas!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Wowza!!! :jol:


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Steampunk deliciousness :biggrinkin:


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Very cool! I'm hoping to work a steampunk time machine into our haunt as part of the walkthrough, and this is very much like the style of clock I pictured mounted on it. It would make a nice addition to year round decor as many have said. Fortunately, I do not suffer from any sort of spousal disapproval, since Dr. Funkenstein is in on the fun 

Grimm


----------

